# Greek Potato Salad



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/2 lbs red or white potatoes
5 cups of water
purple onion rings
1/2 cup coarsley chopped cucumber
5 cherry tomatoes halved
1 clove of garlic diced
1/4 cup of plain yogurt
2 tblsp of crumbled feta cheese
1/4 tsp dried oregano
1/8 tsp dried rosemary crushed
1/8 tsp pepper
4 ripes olives
1 tblsp chopped fresh parsley

Combine potatoes and 5 cups of water in large sauce pan and bring to a boil. Cover and reduce heat and simmer 15 mins or until tender. Drain potatoes and chill. Cut into cubes. Combine potatoes, cucumber, and tomatoes in a large bowl and set aside. In a food processor add garlic, yogurt, feta cheese, oregano and rosemary and process until smooth. Add yogurt mixture to reserved potato mixture and toss gently to coat. Garnish with parsley, olives and onion rings.


----------

